# Replacing a microwave/grill/convection oven



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi all

Just a faint hope that somebody has already been through the mill of identifying and fitting a replacement combination microwave unit.

I currently have an Appollo 'half time oven' which was/is standard equipment in the Lexington. Unfortunately this would be my third (averaging 1 per year), and as there is a question mark on their reliability on other (mostly US) discussion sites, I am opting for replacing it with a 240 volt (UK) unit - to fit in a hole of maximum size 530mm width x 430mm height.

We are looking at a combi microwave/convection/grill and it would be lovely if somebody has already found one to fit in the Appollo mask (525 x 290) without needing to exercise my meagre joinery skills. It is a nightmare trawling through web sites for details of unit size, air gap, temperature ranges, fitting kits, etc. etc., so any past experiences would be very much appreciated.

Here's hoping, Roger


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Roger, I"m having to do the same for our National RV , the combi oven died and we "re waiting on one from the States. Can recommend Star Spangled Spanner, Duncan scourced one pretty fast. Good luck Pablo.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Duncans number:

07738 66 99 38

www.starspangledspanner.com


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I should have updated the thread. I did have a chat with Duncan at Peterburgh and he would have been able to get me one (is there anything he cannot get?), but we were looking at about £300 so decided to convert to a 230volt 50Hz thing as I am going through one of the Appollo units per year.

I had a breakthrough, after trawling through the Curries, Comets etc and getting nowhere, I tried our local 'leccy' shop (Booths in Inverurie). What great people, they couldn't have been more helpful, found me a unit to fit exactly in the Appollo mask - the only thing that I had to do was a simple modification to the Appolo seating. The Sharp R-879SL is exactly to our spec, i.e. wife wanted a grill/micro/convection combination. Best news it was only £95.00, tried later on the internet and best price was £120.00 - the lesson for me here is 'shop local'.

It is all fitted, 240 volt socket run from the panel, but I have left the 120v socket while we do a take on the heat generated, I will probably fit the existing fan unit back in situ depending on how we get on. It is only running on the generator at present (we are on our building plot with no services) so we are looking forward to a hook-up soon to put it fully through its paces.

Regards, Roger


----------

